# Potentiometer resistance - can it be tightened?



## Rev2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a volume knob on a brand new guitar that moves way too easily. It's not a loose mount, but the resistance is too loose. Can the resistance be tightened somehow so the pot doesn't turn so easily or does the whole pot need to be replaced?


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I've noticed that if you fix the knob so that it presses more tightly against the body it can slow the turning of the knob and it might feign the effect you seek...?


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 28, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> I have a volume knob on a brand new guitar that moves way too easily. It's not a loose mount, but the resistance is too loose. Can the resistance be tightened somehow so the pot doesn't turn so easily or does the whole pot need to be replaced?
> 
> 
> Rev.



The physical resistance of the shaft can't really be tightened. Bourns pots have a little tighter turning resistance in my experience.

You could however, remove the knob and make a thin cutout of foam or some other resistive material and then put the knob back on.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 28, 2011)

I have never seen a pot you can dial up the friction in, sorry. If you get a smaller diameter knob, it will become harder to turn though as you will be applying less torque.


----------



## Rook (Apr 29, 2011)

I find CTS pots very firm, whereas DiMarzio (arguably associated) move very freely.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm figuring these pots are EMG supplied being the pickups are 808's. I'll check later today about ordering new one's individually.


Rev.


----------



## Rook (Apr 29, 2011)

You'll know if they're EMG supplied because EMG pots are mini pots - the base has a smaller radius.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> You'll know if they're EMG supplied because EMG pots are mini pots - the base has a smaller radius.



Well, they've gotta be no? I wouldn't think they would introduce solder based pots for an active pickup system that comes with them by default. But I guess I'll open up the cavity and check. I contacted Rudy's Music in Manhattan and they said they do sell the replacement EMG 25K pots. So I should be able to pickup two pots that are more snug in motion and simply swap them out using their quick connectors.


Rev.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 30, 2011)

there are potentiometers that are easy to turn and there are some that are quite hard to turn, just buy a couple of different brands and select the one that you like

for tone knobs there are also fender no-load potentiometers. These sort of snap in when turned to 10. And they also have unlimited resistance when on 10, at "9" they start with 250k ohms...


----------

